
Ask HN: What would be your next move for Snapchat? - lorenzorhoades
Curious to see HN&#x27;s opinion on what Snaps next move would be. What do you think about spectacles? How would they secure their dominance with the younger generation, and how do they increase profits without taking away from the user experience?
======
omarchowdhury
Open the flood gates beyond brand advertisers.

